

3 Stupid Reasons to Raise Venture Funding - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2010/07/3-sometimes-stupid-reasons-to-raise.html

======
flannell
I don't agree. I've been working for a company for the last five years
building the Software alone that could of taken perhaps one year. The company
has no debt and a great balance sheet, however any big company could catch us
up in six months because they have the right resources. So I believe VC is
great to get your product to market A.S.A.P before you lose the edge.

~~~
eladgil
I definitely agree with this - I think there are really good reasons to raise
money.

As I mention in the blog, if you are raising money to accelerate what you are
doing, want to scale the company etc. you should absolutely do so.

I think this is a "good reason" to raise money.

That said, I also think sometimes people want raise money for the wrong
reasons as listed in the blog.

------
minalecs
good article.. to many entrepreneurs want to gauge success based on money
raised.

------
wiredfutureman
Too true! I can't believe those answers. Cash is king. Longevity rules :)

